# Malone to Heat?



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> *Regarding the possibility of signing free agent Karl Malone, Timberwolves vice president Kevin McHale said he hears the veteran power forward will sign with Miami.*


http://www.startribune.com/stories/510/4893996.html


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Hmmm... that's interesting. I've been hearing the Lakers are confident he'll stay put if he's healthy.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wow dont belive mr sackings.... malone will stay for couple of reasons

1) he is neighbors with kobe and kobe will some how talk to him and get him to stay

2) it was difficult to move his family out of utah, dont u think it will be difficult to move the family again

:banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes, because this wasn't from an article or anything, i just posted this out of nowhere... Plus, he didn't have a problem moving out of Utah after his 20+ year career there, what makes you think he would have a problem moving out of LA, a place which, I'm sure he's not a big fan of...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm betting he stays also. I agree another move wouldn't be something he and his family would want to do at this point.

La to Utah isn't that far of a move but moving to the Heat would be some trek. 

I think Sackings wants him in Miami and not La for obvious reasons. 

Then again playing in the East could be attractive to him just because he won't have to face the cwebb, KG, Duncan route to the finals. 

Who knows he could hang them up. 

Its obvious he wants to play or he would have shut it down already. But his health may prevent him from being healthy. 

I gotta believe Shaq is in his ear really strong right now. So are Kobe and GP. 

Its funny though that he and Kobe have built a friendship.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

Without Malone, My prediction of the Lakers winning 40 games will drop to about 34 or 35.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> La to Utah isn't that far of a move but moving to the Heat would be some trek.


I doubt they are going to walk all the way to florida. does it really matter when one can use a plane? I mean, I really don't think malone is moving their stuff himself with a truck...

I dunno about malone, but it would seem pretty bad to sign with another team after telling the lakers that it's ok if they use their MLE to sign divac. that implies to me, that he would be willing to resign with the minimum...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> what makes you think he would have a problem moving out of LA, a place which, I'm sure he's not a big fan of...


Wrong. They live on the beach.Word is he and his family love living here. He has said it a number of times.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> 
> 
> Wrong. They live on the beach.Word is he and his family love living here. He has said it a number of times.


Wow, I would think a Southern guy like that would hate living in a place like Los Angeles, i guess not, but the other point is still valid, he had no problem leavin a place he lived for 20 years, and was an icon over there, to go to LA to play a sub role to two superstars, I wouldn't see him having a problem leaving a place he's only been for one year.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Do you even know where he lives? The beach. Newport. Very nice place to live.

What part of LA are you in that makes you :shudder: ?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

reasons why he would leave:

1)Lakers arent a championship contenders not even playoffs contender
2)reason he came was to play next to a dominant center in Oneal, Kobe isnt dominant.
2)In Miami is perfect place to retired so its not like Miami is bad city, its almost comparable to LA.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> reasons why he would leave:
> 
> 1)Lakers arent a championship contenders not even playoffs contender
> ...


1. Lakers are contenders could grab a top 3 seed winning their division.

2. No one is dominanat as Shaq but Kobe's a top 3 player in this league and to me overall the best. 

3. He might not be a anxious to drag his family all the way to a new community to chase something he isn't any surer to get in Miami than LA. The Pistons are still waaay better than the Heat. As are the Pacers. 

Heat fan you are giddy about Shaq but you will soon find out what we already know about Shaq. He needs alot of help around him alot not just some 16ppg averaging Wade. And an invisible, choking soft EJ ( Shaq's Words) .

And just in case you missed it Malone is coming off a knee injury. 

May make you comfortable to think the Lakers aren't gonna be good but Lakers have a solid interior and a spectacu;ar perimeter game. i think we'll be okay. 

Rather you agree or not its gonna all play out in a short while.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> Do you even know where he lives? The beach. Newport. Very nice place to live.
> 
> What part of LA are you in that makes you :shudder: ?


Not that i hate LA, just the fact that I am a Kings fan, and I am in Los Angeles makes me shudder...And yes I know he lives on the beach, but Karl is a southern type, woodsy type guy...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> Karl is a southern type, woodsy type guy...


No doubt about it, he will retire in Arkansas one day. But his family loves it here. I am a member of another forum and one of the guys that posts there lives close to Karl as well as his kids and Malone's kids playing on the same rec league teams. According to Kay, Karl's wife, the kids love it here. Remember, they were in Utah all of their lives, except for when they went back home to the ranch in Arkansas. Now that they got a taste of life on the SoCal beach, they don't want to leave it. 

None of this guarantees anything, but even Karl himself admitted that the decision to move to LA last year was a family decision, not his. Not that Miami doesn't offer its own beautiful surroundings, but if he listens to his kids, I wouldn't be surprised to see him back in purple and gold again.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

no your still not a contender.

Spurs,Minnesota,Denver,Utah,Sacramento,and Houston are all better than the Lakers.

If he left Utah for a championship he certainly can leave LA.
Wade is risen rookie who will only get better and they have EJ who puts up good stats and its good defensively.

We already know about Shaq only he needs good shooters and EJ and Rasual are all good shooter.


I think its the Heat or Retired.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Last time I checked...*

Miami had some pretty nice beaches. 

Miami had a legit shot to make some noise in the NBA playoffs, which the Lakers don't.

However, if the family loves it, that might be a tough sell.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think the lakers are contenders.

The Jazz are better because they got a soft scorer in Okur and and non defender in Boozer. Yeah right. worst defensive frontline in the West. 

Nuggets lack experience and shooting.

Rockets lack a real pg and pf. 

Lakers are contenders.

Come one Wade is a good young player but don't feed me stories about his greatness. He's not even close to being Kobe good . EJ is what he is and Rasual Butler plays one end of the floor. He wasn't even their best player last season Odom was and he plays with us now .

I don't know what Malone is thinking but Kobe and GP are gonna make it tough for him to go anywhere else. They could get it done now with Divac manning the center spot. 

Lakers gonna do work this season. 

Heat eh we'll see how many games the diesel plays carrying all their load something he hasn't done in quite a while. 

East path is easier than the West on paper but funny how things never go as some predict them to go. Teams often spring up from no where to win and have good seasons. There are some young players in the east who could break-out and make it alot tougher.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Lakers contenders? For what?*

I'll concede that Shaq has not been the most durable, but the guy has a chip on his shoulder. I expect him to play at least 75 games this year. 

To refute a few of your arguments:

Jazz defense is weak in the frontline: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!! You think the Lakers frontline w/o Malone will play any defense? A 42-year old Vlade, a 6'8" Grant w/bad knees trying to guard the Duncans and the KGs, and Lamar Odom. Andrei Kirilenko is a long 6'9" who is a defensive star, and at least those 3 guys rebound.

Nuggets lack experience and shooting: Nuggets got some playoff action under their belt and added a PF who has been to the Finals twice. Tell you what, I'll take Carmelo Anthony, Jon Barry and Voshon Lenard's shooting over whatever the Lakers have w/o Derek Fisher.

Vlade is a nice player; for 20 minutes a game. But after that, the Lakers got real troubles. If Malone stays, they win some more games, but if he leaves they're in trouble.

And let me tell you something: I'm not so sure the Heat want Dwayne Wade to play like Kobe, but this kid is going to be a perennial All-Star. He is very nice, and you might remember Eddie Jones is pretty good too, especially with Shaq. If they got Malone, they'd be one of the teams to beat. Period. If I were you, I wouldn't bet on the Lakers winning more than the Heat or finishing any higher than sixth in the West with a first round exit.

I would also hire a PI to keep an eye on Lamar Odom...if he has any sort of drug relapse the Lakers are going to the lottery...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

the jazz are better because they were practicely a .500% team, now over the improvement of adding Boozer who is a tremendous rebounder and will improve. Sloan is much better coach than The former Rockets coach who is coaching the Lakers now. Also you can add Matt Hapring who missed alot of games this season.

Nuggets are young and will be more experience because they added another defensive power forward that could complement Camby, who has experience in the playoffs. Plus you have Nene, who is likely to be bench.Caremlo is better than Caron Butler and Andre Miller is better than Payton.

The Rockes with J.Gundy never missed tha playoffs, Houston is better team simply because they have a defensive minded coach who hasnt missed the playoffs. Plus they havent filled out their roster yet


I really dont know too what Malone is thinking of staying with Lakers, they arent a contenders. Maybe its family reason like some has said.

Well lets see how many games Odom and Caron plays because they were and are injury prone.
Caron Butler was injury prone last season and Lamar Odom has been for almost his 2,3,4rd year.

Yes East path is easier and West is much tougher one of the reasons i dont think the lakers will make the playoffs.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> I really dont know too what Malone is thinking of staying with Lakers, they arent a contenders. Maybe its family reason like some has said.


Actually, the Lakers would be strong contenders with Karl Malone in the lineup.

Gary Payton
Kobe Bryant/Kareem Rush
Lamar Odom/Caron Butler
Karl Malone/Brian Grant
Vlade Divac

They could certainly hold their own against the other WC teams.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Sloan is a good coach and AK-47 is one of my favortie players to watch but they don't have any real scorers on that team. 

I have my questions about Rudy T but he has 2 rings and Sloan has NADA. Okur was the 2nd worst signing of the off season. His defense is laughable and he is a suspect rebounder. Boozer lived off of Lebron's dishes we'll see where he's at next season when he has to produce on his own. I'm betting Juwan Howard all over again with better rebounding. 

Let see how long it takes for Melo to anger Kmart with all them Iso's that angered his other teammates. Kmart ate off of Jkidd's plate last season . When the game slows down into a half court game then he isn't that effective. And they will lose their running game if they go big and play Melo at the 2. 

The Rockets they have a shot to be good but they have no real pg and their pf spot has gotten really bad. They don't have a physical presence in their whole line-up. 


My Lakers we have solid interior play and spectacular play with Odom and Kobe. 

Funny how you cried about how good Odom and Butler were now you're trying to dogg them with injuries. Yeah okay wait until you get a load of the load MDE .

Lakers are contenders I think they make top 4 easy. 

If the Wolves lose Hassell's defense they could be weakened some because he allowed Spreewell a break from the top perimeter players . Now he has to guard Kobe full time and is sure to get foul trouble very easy now. 

Lakers are contenders. 

Remember where you are a Lakers forum trying to dog our players.

Its popular to say things about the Lakers but we'll see. We're not gonna be as feared or as consistent but we'll still be good. We still have a great player and have added another player who could become great in Odom. We have added other solid proven vets in Grant and Divac. Adding malone would just strengthen our depth. 

We still have a good team Kobe's gonna lead us to the playoffs and a 50 win season. Plus start his series of scoring titles to boot. 

Stop listening to Steven A Shaq by himself isn't good enpough to get it done and a couple of 17ppg scorers aren't gonna make it much easier. 

You're overrating Wade.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Utah has plenty of good guys who can scored.
The Detroit didnt had anlot of scorers too but they beat your lakers.

Rudy has 2 rings wow with alot of help from hakeem one of the best Center of alltime after that they were lottery team.

The Rockets havent filled out there rosters yet i think they will find someone good like Damon,Sura,and James.

The Nuggets were leading in NBA in fast break and they have only added 1 guy who excels in fastbreak (KMart) and havent lose any. Caremlo is a SF.

Odom and Caron are good i didnt say they werent but they are were missing alot games due to injury.
The same thing u said about Shaq so i said back too which is true.

As many of you have seen Wade played great in his rookie season and playoffs and lamar wasnt main guy in the playoffs.
A couple of 17ppg maybe who is to say that Wade cant reach an allstar level.
I think your overrating Kobe to lead you to a 50 wins season.

Stop listening to your dreams and accept the truth.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, the Lakers would be strong contenders with Karl Malone in the lineup.
> ...


yes Miami the same.

Wade/Dooling
EJ/Dorell
Rasual/FA
Malone/Haslem
Shaq/Doleac
other EC teams maybe not Pacers. Detroit is better


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

I dont think Malone wants to Move yet again, but if he did he'd have a better chance in San Antonio than in Miami

I hope he stays, having him in the Lakers line-up is a BIG help


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah he has a better chance in SA but maybe he doesnt want to be bench.
Something he has never done.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> yes Miami the same.
> 
> ...


We weren't talking about the Heat, though. You said that the Lakers aren't contenders, and they certainly would be with Karl Malone.

In fact, they'd probably be a better team with him than the Heat would. They'd probably have just as good, if not a better chance to make it to the Finals.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

In fact, let's compare the Heat and Lakers....

Both teams have a superstar. Shaquille O'Neal and Kobe Bryant. Good Lord, it's weird to talk about them being on different teams. Shaq is the most dominant player in the game. Yes yes yes, yadda, yadda, yadda. We Lakers fans have known this and preached this for years. However, when it gets into the clutch...Shaq can't score as well as other players. Teams foul him and he isn't as good of a clutch player as Kobe. This is pretty much even, as both of these guys are great players and both of them have the same amount of experience, because once upon a time....they were on the same team. 

As for up and coming players, the Heat have Dwyane Wade and the Lakers have Lamar Odom and Caron Butler. It's pretty even here, but the Lakers have two and the Heat have one. Wade has less experience than Odom, however. Now, I am not doubting that Wade will be a fantastic player, most likely better than Lamar Odom. However, we ARE talking about next season ONLY here, because that will be Karl's last. I don't think that a guy in his second season will be able to accompany Shaq to leading this team to the championship. To put things more in perspective...with Malone, the Heat are still worse than the Lakers were this season.

Now there's the grizzled vets, Eddie Jones and Gary Payton. Payton has gotten a bad rap because of the playoffs. Don't forget, though, that he'll be playing in a completely different system that will be geared towards his favorite style of play. Rudy T will be running some of Gary's favorite plays from his Seattle days and he'll prove that he is not washed up. Eddie is the same old Eddie, he shoots, play defense, slashes. I'd say it's pretty even here, but many people will probably disagree because of the playoffs that GP had.

Then it's on to the rest of the lineup. The Lakers have Vlade Divac, Brian Grant, Kareem Rush and Devean George. The Heat have Udonis Haslem, Rasual Butler, Keyon Dooling and Michael Doleac. Enough said.

When you consider that the Heat would have to face the champion Pistons before reaching the Finals, the Western Conference doesn't look so bad afterall.

I'm just saying that it's pretty darn even, and it really just depends on where he wants to end his career.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

If the Lakers get Malone (At 100% which is doubtful, i know he said he wouldn't return if he wasn't 100%, but there is only 1 way to know if you are able to play a full season, and that is to play a full season) The Lakers ARE a playoff team, however, I don't think they would be contenders... I don't think they are big enough, nor do they mesh well...But they could surprise alot of people and turn out to be very good, sort of, Memphis Grizzlies style without the athletic big men, just a run and gun team, if they get slowed down they will die, but that could cause alot of teams problems.I give the Lakers fifth seed with Malone, 7th without. Now the Heat on the other hand, are not contenders either, they have zero bench, hell, I don't even know who their SF will be.

Shaq-C
Haslim-PF
?-SF
Jones-SG
Wade-PG

Bench-
Bench...::thinks::
Bench...::thinks::

They don't habe a bench, and if Kobe Shaq Malone Payton with Phil Jackson couldn't win, why can Shaq Haslim Jones and Wade with Stand Van Gundy win?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> In fact, let's compare the Heat and Lakers....
> 
> Both teams have a superstar. Shaquille O'Neal and Kobe Bryant. Good Lord, it's weird to talk about them being on different teams. Shaq is the most dominant player in the game. Yes yes yes, yadda, yadda, yadda. We Lakers fans have known this and preached this for years. However, when it gets into the clutch...Shaq can't score as well as other players. Teams foul him and he isn't as good of a *clutch* player as Kobe. This is pretty much even, as both of these guys are great players and both of them have the same amount of experience, because once upon a time....they were on the same team.
> ...


Wade has less expirence on what Seasons? Because Lamar never made it to the playoffs with the clippers.
In case you never seen Wade, he is clutch and did that on his rookie season. Who's to say that he wont improve in a matter of a season.
The Western conference doesnt look so bad????Minny,Spurs,Houston,Sacramento,Utah,and Denver..........
That is more tough in than the East.
Miami have Rasual,Dooling,Doleac,Udonis,Malik,Wang,and Dorell. and there is still more one more signing to do.

Well with Malone they arent better than the lakers last season but they are better right now if they include Malone.

With Miami he has a better chance to get a championship not with the Lakers.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Utah has plenty of good guys who can scored.
> The Detroit didnt had anlot of scorers too but they beat your lakers.
> 
> ...



Accept the truth you need to come off your I'm giddy the fat dominanat center is in town guy. 

Utah has plenty of good guys who can play. 

Detroit has two of the best interior defenders in the league, they have 2 great shot blockers inside which effect defense. Utah has 2 unathletic brusiers who don't defend well and block shots. 

Plus they have 2 proven scorers in Billups and Rip. Utah doesn't.

Utah has AK and a couple othr guys who fuse a solid roster together. 

Denver is gonna try and trot out the Miller, Melo, Kmart,Nene, and Camby line-up and not be able to hit a basket. 

Man please. 

I find it funny you mention Hakeem but don't mention that Sloan had w of the best players to ever play at their postions in Stockton and malone So you mean Hakeem is twice as good as they are Yeah okay. 

Rudy T got it done. 

Oh yeah Damon Jones is a good player but he's a miimum salary player so the Rockets have work to do. 

Man odom was the Heats best player last season. And their 3rd best scorer and he's supposed to be a superstar. He has proven nothing yet. 

Kobe got 3 rings, 1st team all nBA, all defensive team, allstar MVP's and on and on. 

Lakers are contenders.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> Wade has less expirence on what Seasons? Because Lamar never made it to the playoffs with the clippers.
> In case you never seen Wade, he is clutch and did that on his rookie season. Who's to say that he wont improve in a matter of a season.
> ...


You keep trotting Utah, Denver, and the Rockets out there like they've proven something I'd be more impressed if you said the grizzlies. 

I can accept your S[urs, Wolves and Kings maybe premise but not the others as sure to be ahead of the Lakers. 

The Lakers could be 3rd or 4th easy. 

The Heat have Shaq, Eddie, and Wade. Thats it 

I think you're gonna be surprised at how tough the East is next year if thats your teams final roster. 

Lakers are contenders

Kobe and Lamar are better than any two perimeter players on the rest of those teams in the West, Denver, Utah, and the Rockets. 

Their inside without Malone is as good as the Jazz , not as good as the Nuggets and even with the Rockets. 

Lakers are contenders


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> Lakers are contenders.


for 2004-05 season? naw man. The best I can picture is Lakers finishing the season in the 2nd round of the playoffs.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> You keep trotting Utah, Denver, and the Rockets out there like they've proven something I'd be more impressed if you said the grizzlies.
> ...


and many keep putting them ahead when the Lakers havent proved anything without Shaq.

Well i think your going to be suprised of hom much more tought the West is.
Denver are better than your frontcourt and houston have 2 dynamic duo in Tmac and Yao.

Lakers arent contenders and keep dreaming i predict them to be last years HEAT's except they wont make the playoffs.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> Lakers are contenders


I wouldn´t say the Lakers are championship contenders (if that´s what you mean, jazzy1)... 

From where we stand, we are arguably NOT one of the Top-5 teams in the West.
Off course, that could change IF Malone stays (wich i don´t think he will) and IF Suckchap has a miracle signing up his sleeve.

Our frontcourt is still very, very thin... Malone could help tremendously here, even at 41 years of age, for a Grant/Slava/Cook/Divac/Douthit frontcourt has more defensive holes than a swiss cheese...

Our 1-2-3 positions apear solid (although Sasha seems to be called upon to heavy minutes), and obviously, there´s always Kobe.

But with this frontcourt? In the West... :no:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Miami have Rasual,Dooling,Doleac,Udonis,Malik,Wang,and Dorell. and there is still more one more signing to do.
> 
> Well with Malone they arent better than the lakers last season but they are better right now if they include Malone.
> ...


Exactly, the bench stinks horribly.

And the Heat don't have a greater chance to make the playoffs because they have to face the Pistons earlier than the Lakers would. The Lakers with Malone are better than the Heat with Malone.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn´t say the Lakers are championship contenders (if that´s what you mean, jazzy1)...
> ...


This is what I'm saying Paulo. I wouldn't make us favorites but we are contenders. I think 3 teams have a lcok on the top 3 seeds possibly the Spurs, Wolves, and Kings, we have a team with a great player on it in Kobe and some other good to solid range veteran players. Vets win in this league. And we have enough talent, depth and experience to finsih at best 3rd and I think solidly 4th out West. 

I'm not shivering in my boots because the Rockets added an underachieveing Tmac or the Nuggets added a smallishish limted in the half court Kmart or the Jazz added two non defending post players. 

I think we are superior on the perimeter with Kobe, odom, Butler and GP. And we are solid inside with Divac, odom,Grant and maybe Malone. 

Plus we still have an emerging Rush, and Walton and I think Sasha is gonna be a real solid contributor. 

We can win and we can grab a high seed. 

If odom raises his game to allstar level we could go really far because I'm expecting Kobe to have a year better than the one he had the year before last when he averaged 40ppg for a month, one of only 3 players to ever do it Wilt and MJ the others. 

Lakers are contenders. 

Lakers are better than the Heat. 

I love the Lakers and isn't gonna back off that sentiment. Anyone want to come back here all season and debate it fine with me. 

I don't feel like we're gonna fold up and die because Shaq is gone I know like some others know that he may have been more responsible for us winning the titles but he wasn't the only big part of it. 

Kobe was the one who always pulled us out of the fire not Shaq and I bet now he proves that to be correwct if he gets enough help.

You're going to dep into our bench. With malone a Grant, Malone, Divac, Odom front line is solid most nights. KG and Duncan are tough on everyone but we could handle the rest with those guys defensively. 

Slava, Cook and Douthit aren't gonna get much burn if malone resigns if malone doesn't we then are much thinner but not as shabby as you make it appear.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I hope you're right, jazzy.

This off-season so far I think the Western conference got a big dosage of parity. All this is only on paper right now of course, but:

So far the only team that was at the top and has improved itself by free agency is the Spurs. The Brent Barry signing is important.

The Wolves are exactly the same only they may take a small hit if they lose Trent Hassell to Portland.

The Mavericks got worse by losing Nash. The Suns improve by adding Nash.

The Lakers lose Shaq and get weakened, but regain a little by adding Vlade. The Kings get worse by losing Vlade and have added nothing else to offset this loss (no, 'Tag is not an upgrade). Still overall, the Lakers mostly likely will drop in the standings.

The Jazz improve by adding Okur and the Boozer.

Memphis is exactly the same.

So here's last year's Western Standings. A (+) means a team has upgraded itself, a (-) means a team has downgraded, an (N) means it's relatively neutral and unchanged from last year. *Remember this doesn't take into account improved team chemistry and teamwork, which is just as important. See last year's Finals as proof.*

1)Minnesota (N) May lose Hassell, that's about it.

2)Lakers (-) Lost Shaq but gained much-needed athleticism and speed.

3)Spurs (+) Added Brent Bizzle. Great move.

4)Kings (-) Lost Vlade Divac.

5)Mavericks (-) Lost floor general Steve Nash. Added a rookie PG and a 7 foot 5 stiff.

6)Grizzlies (N) Added Brian Cardinal. Big friggin woop. May lose Swift though but he hardly played anyway.

7)Rockets (+) Lost Francis and Mobley, added T-Mac. Extremely shallow, have nothing coming off the bench........or at point......or at PF really. Should improve marginally.

8)Nuggets (+) Added Kenyon Kenyon Martin. I'm not sure this is gonna work out as well as many others seem to think from a chemistry stanpoint, but like I said, this is all on paper only.

9)Jazz (+) Added Carlos "Two-Face" Boozer and Okur and a couple of rooks.

10)Blazers (N) Added Nick the Quick, lost Dale Davis, had an awful draft. Should be a bit better this year though by a few games.

11)Warriors (-) Added D Fish who will most likely come off the bench. Remains to be seen what happens with the Dampier situation. When it's all said and done I think they'll be worse.

12)Sonics (+) Lost Barry, added a tough front court player in Fortson. I'm only giving them a + because Ray Allen should be healthy the whole season. They should improve a bit on last season's record, but not enough to make the playoffs.

13)Suns(+) Added Nash and possibly Quentin Richardson (<--- still don't understand why they want him, but, whatever...) Not playoff material though.

14)Clippers(-) Went after one FA (Kobe), threw the house at him, missed and have a big shiny black eye to show for it. Why aren't they pursuing some restricted FA's or something?........ Oh yeah, The Donald. Silly me...

*15)Hornets(N) Does this team ever do ANYTHING?! Most likely won't make playoffs in the WC with the team they currently have.

I think the West will be much more interesting to watch this year because there's no longer a clear cut list of dominant teams. Still though, barring major injuries, I think all we're going to see is a re-shuffling of last year's playoffs seedings. Should be a tight race from 3 to 8.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> You're going to dep into our bench. With malone a Grant, Malone, Divac, Odom front line is solid most nights. KG and Duncan are tough on everyone but we could handle the rest with those guys defensively.
> 
> Slava, Cook and Douthit aren't gonna get much burn if malone resigns if malone doesn't we then are much thinner but not as shabby as you make it appear.


Maybe so, maybe so...
I like Divac´s on the team, for we had NO center before, but he can´t play 40mpg.
IF Malone stays and Odom can play the 4, i´d agree we could be much worse (Malone/Odom/Divac/Grant frontcourt rotation seems pretty solid to me).

Maybe i´ll just have to wait and see...
But to effectively *contend* i only wish we could upgrade our frontcourt a little bit more...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> wow dont belive mr sackings.... malone will stay for couple of reasons
> 
> 1) he is neighbors with kobe and kobe will some how talk to him and get him to stay
> ...


Oh, yeah don't believe SacKings when he has a source.:uhoh: *edited Name calling is not allowed*. Wake up the Lakers lost their chance to win another title, and Malone isn't coming back. Its not that it makes a difference Malone is washed up anyways.


----------



## hotel312 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Jazzy*

Jazzy, you never let me down. Shaq got the Lakers to the Finals with a "choking" Kobe last year, and he got a very young Magic team to the Finals, and won 3 unaminous MVP's with the Lakers(he played well in all of the Finals). Keep riding your boy, just make sure you use protection(we know where he has been)! I would be shocked if Malone stayed with the Lakers, Kobe isn't exactly a great teammate. Malone has already said the reason he went to the Lakeshow in the first place was because of Shaq, I would be surprised if he didn't end up in Miami or SA to play with true great players. And your boy isn't the Top 3 in the NBA, just keep trying to convince yourself................


----------



## hotel312 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Jazzy*

Hey Jazzy, you talk about the half-court game in the playoffs? Your boy was real impressive in the half-court easn't he?? Ha ha!!! *edited*


----------



## hotel312 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Jazzy*

Listen to the other Laker fans on here Jazzy, they are not contenders!! Virtually everyone else is not in denial, seek help immediately!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotel312 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Damian*

How can you seriously believe that Shaq and Kobe are even? Did you watch the Finals?? Shaq has never had a bad NBA Fnals series, Kobe just did!! Kobe's ego will be so out of control this year, he may take 40 shots a night, and everyone with a brain knows that when he does that on a regular basis the % drops and drops!! The Lakers have no inside presence to go against the big teams in the West.................


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Hotel:

You have been warned numerous times. Stop with the name calling and stick to bball discussion.


----------



## hotel312 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Kupchak*

Mitch isn't the one to blame here, he is a puppet!! Blame Kobe when Lakers fans are crying next year!! And Jazzy, if your boy avg 40 pts a game you are in serious trouble, he'll shoot what 42%? He better get a ton of fast break points or that % will be ugly. You did see him choke the NBA Finals away, didn't you? *poof* You will see.................


----------



## hotel312 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Scapegoat!*

I hope evryone has already chosen their scapegoat for next season, because it can't possibly be Kobe's fault! The early favorite is Odom..........


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

:rofl: This stuff is hilarious, hotel312! Keep it coming!! Pleeeeeeeeease!!!:yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Hotel, do you think you could like, bunch that up into one post... not like 10 posts...


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Hotel, do you think you could like, bunch that up into one post... not like 10 posts...


Or better yet...just kinda, don't post it at all. 

Don't take the bait Jazzy, mabye he'll go away.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

whata thread. hotel going all out on everyone! :greatjob: 

IMO, lakers aren't contenders cause their frontcourt is terrible for western conference standards. second round playoffs IMO.

malone will most probably move to Miami, cause with LA he's the number one big man, he can't take a whole season + playoffs on that knee of his being the first option.

he left utah for a ring, it's safe to say he'll leave LA.

the spurs are a very good option, because IMO had it not been for LA the spurs would have beat detroit (as long as they get past minnesota), they would be as dysfunctional during the finals, and no one can stop duncan.

Unless Malone comes to Miami, I doubt we'd be contenders, the Pistons are too deep and play so well together. As for Indiana, I really think we have the edge now, because they have no answer to Shaq, Malone can outmuscle Jermaine, and they lost Al Harrington, theyre bench isnt so deep without him. even with stephen jackson.

People say we only have Shaq, Wade, and Jones. Well that's true, we only need 3 stars, the rest are players we are finding and have in doleac, haslem, malik allen, and jerome beasley down low. Rasual, Wright, and dooling, not to count half the MLE and the LLE we still have to get Malone/Horry and Eric Williams/Kukoc.


----------



## hotel312 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Joker, U reach, I'll teach*

Thank you Joker, someone has to bring some REALITY here!! And you reach, I'll teach, sit back abd watch me preach!! Just read and learn, I'll teach you guys that are like Cleopatra(in da Nile) a thing or 2 about the game. You'll never admit it publicly(too embarrasing) but you will see that I'm right on the money!!!!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> whata thread. hotel going all out on everyone! :greatjob:
> 
> IMO, lakers aren't contenders cause their frontcourt is terrible for western conference standards. second round playoffs IMO.
> ...


I wouldn't exactly call 2 16ppg scorers and Shaq 3 stars. How about 1 Star, 1 potenital star and a role player. 


I don't know what Malone is gonna do my guess is return to the lakers but the heat aen't contenders with that thin a roster. And even if the Heat got malone I wouldn't like their chances how long do you think he's gonna hold up at his age and the amount of production he's gonna be asked to do on that team. 

Again the heat have work to do and the Lakers are in good shape.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

ok...  



> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> malone will most probably move to Miami, cause with LA he's the number one big man, he can't take a whole season + playoffs on that knee of his being the first option.


I'll agree w/ you there. But this isn't the triangle. Rudy isn't gonna pound it in to Malone and then go from there. Rest assured, the first, second, and third option will be kobe. Mabye a Kobe pick-roll w/ odom or something. Malone would be a great asset, and would do his part, but he in no way will carry the load.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Joker, U reach, I'll teach*



> Originally posted by <b>hotel312</b>!
> Thank you Joker, someone has to bring some REALITY here!! And you reach, I'll teach, sit back abd watch me preach!! Just read and learn, I'll teach you guys that are like Cleopatra(in da Nile) a thing or 2 about the game. You'll never admit it publicly(too embarrasing) but you will see that I'm right on the money!!!!!!


:no: Such a damn hater.:no: 

Even with Malone, the Heat wouldn't win the championship. They would still be worse than the Lakers were this season. Also, Eddie Jones is far from a star and Dwyane Wade has yet to reach that level.

If Malone really only cares about winning a championship, he would sign with the Spurs.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Joker, U reach, I'll teach*



> Originally posted by <b>hotel312</b>!
> Thank you Joker, someone has to bring some REALITY here!! And you reach, I'll teach, sit back abd watch me preach!! Just read and learn, I'll teach you guys that are like Cleopatra(in da Nile) a thing or 2 about the game. You'll never admit it publicly(too embarrasing) but you will see that I'm right on the money!!!!!!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Joker, U reach, I'll teach*



> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!


Hey... How come i never got one of those...


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Joker, U reach, I'll teach*



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey... How come i never got one of those...


:laugh: 
You definitely deserved it back in the days.


Just kidding.



Or am I?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Joker, U reach, I'll teach*



> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> :laugh:
> You definitely deserved it back in the days.
> ...


No... I did...


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Joker, U reach, I'll teach*



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> No... I did...


Just out of curiosity, what made you stop? Or are you just on a hatin' hiatus?:laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Joker, U reach, I'll teach*



> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what made you stop? Or are you just on a hatin' hiatus?:laugh:


This is the new, improved version of SacKing. Like a piece of software, SacKing has been upgraded to the latest revision. Let's hope he doesn't crash.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Joker, U reach, I'll teach*



> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what made you stop? Or are you just on a hatin' hiatus?:laugh:


Naw lol, i saw how much it pissed me off when people came onto the Kings board and did nothing but talk trash all day...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Wade is an upcoming star who average 18ppg as a rookie in the playoffs.
Only David Robinson scored more 20+points games in the playoffs.
the Leading scorer in the playoffs.

Chemistry is the reason we got to the playoffs i dont see that with Kobe.

18ppg in the playoffs doesnt seem that much but when it really matters he definite steps up.
I have watch every single playoffs games for Miami, many of you have seen maybe only 2 or 3 games because to many of you the NO and Indiana series was boring.

As for Jones he still is a 18ppg, he has been our leading scorer for 3 years and with Shaq he will get more open looks not that his ppg will go up anyways. EJ always seems to step up in the 1st quarter but so many little times in the 4th quarter. He is not clutch and never will be but he is good player who can get you points and defense.

as for our bench we really dont need talented guys we just need shooters and someone good defensively.
Haslem is like a young Grant who hustle rebounds although not as a good defender like Grant but he was only a rookie last year.

Many of you dont know what Haslem and Rasual provided us with.

I think to improve our lineup a bit is to add Eric Williams who can defend and make 3's.


----------



## hotel312 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Troll of the Month Award*

First, I would like to thank the Academy......I love it how most of you guys on here talk about how weak the Lakers bench has been the last few years yet you say Miami isn't a big threat because all they have is Shaq and D Wade. What did the Lakers have besides Shaq and Kobe(when he decided he was a member of the team)? The point is that noone else has a Shaq and you don't need much else to be a contender, especially in the playoffs. Now I don't think the Heat will win next season, but they are a serious threat. Don't forget the Nets took Detroit to a 7th game, and before they won this year noone thought the Pistons would win anything. The Lakers made it much easier on them by not playing as a team and being disfunctional, and some timely injuries. It is fun to see how people have such different opinions though. Personally, I think the Shaq-Wade combo is a Top 5 combo in the league...........


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

If the Lakers got Malone, it would be stupid to say that the Lakers don't have a good bench.

Bench 
Rush
Grant
Slava
Butler
Sasha
George
Walton

All of which can play... Some maybe not well. But to say their bench is weak is kinda unfounded... Of course if they didn't get Malone, Caron would be off the bench, and Grant would play alot more...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Joker, U reach, I'll teach*



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Naw lol, i saw how much it pissed me off when people came onto the Kings board and did nothing but talk trash all day...


And you've been doing a great job ever since. I appreciate it. :greatjob:


----------

